# Time to See "MARS"!!!



## carlitos60 (Apr 24, 2014)

This is a Cleveland Bicycle Co. Badged (MARS)!!!!
One of a Kind for Sure!!!  Lugs Everywhere, a Very Solid Bike!!!
Any Info Would be Appreciated!
I'm Going Half Balloon and Half TOCs Bikes!!!!














Thanks for Looking!


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 24, 2014)

Que chevere! Hey Carlitos. Got a nice close-up of that badge? What tires you running? Singletubes?


----------



## carlitos60 (Apr 24, 2014)

*???*



fordmike65 said:


> Que chevere! Hey Carlitos. Got a nice close-up of that badge? What tires you running? Singletubes?




No on the Badge!  Yet!!!

I Use 700 x 32 or 33 Single Tube on My TOCs Now;
BUT I have 2 Sets of Metal Clinchers Coming Up!!!!


----------



## rustjunkie (Apr 24, 2014)

That Mars sure is nice Carlitos. I like the lugged frame.


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Apr 24, 2014)

Great bike! Thanks for showing us Mars and not Uranus.


----------

